# ford lightning radio plug pinouts needed



## NITRO UK (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi guys
Anyone know how or where i can get info on the stock radio plug
pinouts,like what color goes where.
My plug is rectangular with 16 pins,this is on a 2003 lightning.
I did buy an adapter harness while in the usa,got it home then realized
it was a male connector ,which is not going to fit my stock male plug.
Should have been a female,the plug that is:smile:
I have got some diagrams off the web,but every one is diff,like pin number and colours.
cheers and thanks for any replies.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You need a, Metra 70-1771 for your radio adapter.


----------



## NITRO UK (Aug 30, 2009)

lcurle said:


> You need a, Metra 70-1771 for your radio adapter.


You,my friend are quicker than my truck:laugh:
I will do a google on that.
Metra being the manufacturer,and 70-1771 the part number???
I am in the uk,so not to familiar with that name.
many thanks matey.


----------



## NITRO UK (Aug 30, 2009)

Me again
yep that`s the thingy.
nice, thanks again


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

no problem, you should be able to find it in alot of places out there, if not let me know and I can send it to you.


----------

